# yellow



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

since I put the wood in it, the water is yellow.








why? what should I do now?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

"The moonlight shows us for what we really are"

lol j/j

i think it quite normal actully. could be sap or other stuff in the log, i dont think ittl harm your fishies. but you might wanna do some water changes just in case.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

more wter changes.....AGAIN!








eheh :smile: 
thanx


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

did you soak the wood for a couple of days first?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Innes said:


> did you soak the wood for a couple of days first?


 soak? uhmmm....no.









...is it a bad thing? I only washed it,...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

doubt it, i always just wash the wood i buy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

usually people soak it for a couple of days to remove all the colours out of it, this way you throw away a bucket of yellow water, not gain a yellow tank.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I do believe that "fresh" activated carbon in your filters and frequent water changes may be the answer. Eventually the tanins will be removed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

I usually soak my wood for a few days to get the bulk of the yellow chemicals (such as tannins and humic acid) out of it. Even so, the wood continues to tint the water yellow for months afterwards.

This is not a bad thing. The yellow stuff is harmless to the fish.

If you don't like the way it looks, it can be removed by putting carbon (charcoal) into the filter.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I usually soak my wood for a few days to get the bulk of the yellow chemicals (such as tannins and humic acid) out of it. Even so, the wood continues to tint the water yellow for months afterwards.
> 
> This is not a bad thing. The yellow stuff is harmless to the fish.
> 
> If you don't like the way it looks, it can be removed by putting carbon (charcoal) into the filter.


 yes well said, you may want to boil it aswell to kill the nasties and it pulls the tanins out alot more too as the heat expands the wood slightly


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It's perfectly harmless. Carbon will remove color in water, but your driftwood will most likely continue to leak tannins for months to come.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thanx...............
thank god it's harmless...


----------

